

Why Apple needs Microsoft to survive the coming OS battle - brandonkm
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-42214-119-1-1.html

======
boundlessdreamz
One of the crappiest article I have ever read. The crust of the article is
based on the author's assertion that android is a threat to Windows 7!!

